# Advanced Female Officer Survival



## JohnnyO1474 (Dec 15, 2016)

Guy,

Please disseminate to the lady LEO's. Dec 20th Tues 3pm-11pm. Hosted by Northeastern PD 
Departments who send 2 or more get automatic $25 off per officer. Gonna be a great class. Officers can register through [email protected]









Stay frosty!

Johnny O


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, why the separation between male and female officer survival?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> View attachment 6497


What about an 89 1/2 foot pole?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> Just out of curiosity, why the separation between male and female officer survival?


And why Krav Maga?

I threw my dig, I'll be quiet now.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Gender neutrality and Krav Maga controversy issues aside.................
I'm more concerned with the SHORT NOTICE! WTH!?!? I know plenty of the "sistahs" who would have appreciated a BIT more notice......JEEEEEZ! Who scheduled this? some guy?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> Gender neutrality and Krav Maga controversy issues aside.................
> I'm more concerned with the SHORT NOTICE! WTH!?!? I know plenty of the "sistahs" who would have appreciated a BIT more notice......JEEEEEZ! Who scheduled this? some guy?


I'll come teach the sistahs some jitsu.

You know, stuff that works.

Shit, I did it again...


----------

